# Finding a trainer



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have NEVER done this before help! 

I have owned about 8 dogs in my 41 yrs. and have never taken a dog to training (I know that's bad). 

Shadow needs one for his dog reactivness. A friend of mine works for Pet Smart. She has been advising me. 

I am worried about taking him into a classroom situation. 
He is not out of control. It would just make him nervous. OR does he need to be exposed to other doggies? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1110763

Here is the other thread for what is going on with Shadow. 

I am also talking to a private trainer. She would come to my home. She is certified. (Way more exspensive) She could evaluate him. 

http://www.caninecurriculum.com/ 

There is their link. I am waiting for a return phone call from Pete and Mac's too. 

Which route is best for Shadow? 
Thank you for any advice. 
(My other 4 dogs will benefit from this too, if I like it, I want to take my JRT).


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would go with the private trainer. I looked at the link and they are both certified by the APDT, and he is also a certified behavior consultant. Shadow may be fine in the right group class, but it would be nice to have him assessed by a behaviorist first, and you may need to do some work with him before he's ready for that. Working with a private trainer would probably increase your confidence too, which helps a lot when you're out of your depth with an issues dog.

They don't talk a lot about their methods, but looking at their recommended book list I can tell a lot about them. I've read 7 of the 14 books on the list and have an 8th book that I haven't read yet, and the companion video to a 9th.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd get a trainer to come to your house!!


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Another vote for the private trainer. I know it's more expensive, but I think it'll be way more beneficial for Shadow. You can eventually move on to group classes when he's ready.


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Definitely private trainer.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. 

I really do think he needs evaluated first. "I" would be nervous to bring him into a class...that is not good. At this point I need a pro to talk to me about my dog. 

Dena, the only thing I did not like on their website was "gentle leaders and Citronella spray collars. I just do not like either, but I guess they do say, they need to evaluate the dog first, or with their supervison. 

I think I like them though. I liked talking to her on the phone today. She did tell me she has recently sceduled 9 GSD's for aggression! Man what is going on in our area!! That is sad. 

ALSO I do not see Shadow's problem as his alone, IT IS MY problem too. The attack scared me. I think he knows this, and is just protecting me. He is doing his job. 

I am doing this for both of us. He makes me be a better owner.







I just love him.


----------

